# Chelsea vs Bayern Munich, Champions League final, May 19th



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

Not the final many people expected, but what's your predictions, oh seers of urban?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2012)

How long before the tabloids start their England v Germany bollocks


----------



## Maltin (Apr 25, 2012)

Bayern 3-1


----------



## peterkro (Apr 25, 2012)

Bayern 3-1.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 25, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Bayern 3-1.


----------



## starfish (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, ill go with 3-1 to Bayern too.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2012)

Bayern to win 3-1

It's on their home ground - can't see them losing.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 25, 2012)

is it worth saying 3-1 to Bayern ?

Probabaly best to back germany for the Euros as well


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 25, 2012)

Bayern to win on penalties.


----------



## starfish (Apr 25, 2012)

Havent had a bet in ages but i think ill put a few quid on 3-1 Bayern now. I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

I hate myself for even thinking this, but somehow I can see shitty Chelsea winning 2-1.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 25, 2012)

marty21 said:


> It's on their home ground - can't see them losing.


 
Nah, they'll have a small psychological edge but home advantage is mainly about having 90 odd percent of the crowd on your side and half the fans in Munich will be Chelsea's. The main problem for Chelsea will be the lack of Terry and Ivanovich.

Anything could happen (Bayern have lost to Basel in this competition) but I'm going to stick a tenner on Chelsea doing an FA Cup/CL double so I'm going 2-1 Chelsea.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 25, 2012)

2-1 to Chelsea for me too.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 25, 2012)

Plus as Gingerman just pointed out in the Chelsea v Barcelona thread :



> 3 [Bayern] players suspended for the final v 4 of Chelsea's


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2012)

marty21 said:


> It's on their home ground - can't see them losing.


Did'nt help Roma much in 1984.How many times has a club played a EC/CL final in their own stadium ?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 25, 2012)

Chelsea have to play 6 games over the next 21 days,Dortmund have already won the Bundesliga and it looks like Munich will finish 2nd which will qualify them for next seasons CL so I presume they will rest players over the next 3 weeks and be a bit more fresher than Chelsea for the final.Gotta remember they cant depend on their league position to make CL next season.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 25, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Did'nt help Roma much in 1984.How many times has a club played a EC/CL final in their own stadium ?


Don't know how many but apparently only two have won - real 57; inter 65

Now checked -Only other team to play at home in the final were Roma.


----------



## Roonster (Apr 25, 2012)

Home advantage has to be massive..Bayern beat Madrid 2-1 at home in the first leg of the semi..obvious both teams have to score to win so I'd go 2-1 Bayern.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 25, 2012)

Of the 5 finals between English and German teams, the German side has only won once (bayern v Leeds 1975)


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 25, 2012)

Bayern win on pens. Gonna bung a few quid on it!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2012)

play up bayern


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah, now I understand Tevez. He was telling Pablo Zabaleta there was no point in going on as he had £1000 bet on Bayern to win the CL.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 26, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Nah, they'll have a small psychological edge but home advantage is mainly about having 90 odd percent of the crowd on your side and half the fans in Munich will be Chelsea's. The main problem for Chelsea will be the lack of Terry and Ivanovich.


 
I remember Thierry Henry saying that he struggled when Arsenal moved to the Emirates as before he would know where the goal was in relation to him on the pitch by other things around the ground. Not sure how relevant that is as he may have just been making excuses but it makes sense.


----------



## Brubricker (Apr 26, 2012)

Drogba will be fouled by light breezes.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 26, 2012)

Chelsea 1-0 having had the luxury of being able to play the four suspended for the Champions League  against Merseyside's second team in the FA Cup final.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 26, 2012)

Munich to win 3-2.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 26, 2012)

Bayern. Terry to cry.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 26, 2012)

Maltin said:


> Of the 5 finals between English and German teams, the German side has only won once (bayern v Leeds 1975)


And wasn't that game fixed?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 26, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Bayern. Terry to cry.


 
I doubt it. He'll be giving it loads about how he's 'behind the lads all the way' but he won't really give a fuck seeing as he can't be out there being the fearless leader.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 26, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Nah, they'll have a small psychological edge but home advantage is mainly about having 90 odd percent of the crowd on your side and half the fans in Munich will be Chelsea's.


 
This is UEFA remember so 15% will be Chelsea fans and 15% will be Munich fans the rest will be mates of UEFA on a jolly.

As for the game, I can't see Chelsea winning to many suspensions to key players and a couple of injuries to boot.  So 2-0 to BM.


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't think Chelsea will win in Munich. They did well to get past Barcelona, but they're no Norwich City.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> This is UEFA remember so 15% will be Chelsea fans and 15% will be Munich fans the rest will be mates of UEFA on a jolly.


 
Ah, yes. Quite so!

And do Chelsea get the away goal advantage if they score? 



> As for the game, I can't see Chelsea winning to many suspensions to key players and a couple of injuries to boot. So 2-0 to BM.


 
Injuries could be a problem if Cahill isn't fit or if someone else gets hurt in the next 3 weeks. But Cahill and Luiz are perfectly adequate replacements for Terry and Ivanovich. Losing Ramirez is a bit of a bollock, Meireles less so, but he's still got Essien, Malouda, Kalou ....

Man-for-man, Chelsea will still be just as strong as Bayern (arguably, even stronger up front and in goal) and anything can happen in _one_ game. Most of the predictions against Chelsea on here are hopes rather than well-founded expectations. 

Love them or loathe them Chelsea have been great value in this competition, and after coming back from the dead against Napoli then turning over Barcelona with 10 men, I've got a feeling that this might be their year.

Add to that Bayern Munich don't have the brilliant Petr Cech, or Drogba (who can easily fuck-up absolutely any oppo's day when he's in the mood), I'm sticking with Chelsea to nick it 2-1 or 3-1, Drogba and Torres to turn-up big-time.

One thing I'm pretty sure of though is that Chelsea and Bayern are the right teams to be in the final.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 26, 2012)

Luiz has got one goal in him every game, but to balance that he does get the odd goal for Chelsea.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I remember Thierry Henry saying that he struggled when Arsenal moved to the Emirates as before he would know where the goal was in relation to him on the pitch by other things around the ground.


 
 Sounds like Thierry talking through his hole, tbh.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Luiz has got one goal in him every game ....


 
You mean he leaks one?


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes, I was trying to be funny.  Sorry.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 26, 2012)

Terry will be allowed to lift the cup if we win.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2012)

3-1 Bayern


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm sure this has been asked before, but why are Bayern Munich not called Bavaria Munich?


----------



## co-op (Apr 28, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but why are Bayern Munich not called Bavaria Munich?


 
They are but in German.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 28, 2012)

co-op said:


> They are but in German.


 
I know they are Bayern Munchen in Germany, why have we only anglicised half of their name?


----------



## co-op (Apr 28, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I know they are Bayern Munchen in Germany, why have we only anglicised half of their name?


 
(a)   - misunderstood your question obvs.

(b) no idea


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 28, 2012)

co-op said:


> (a)  - misunderstood your question obvs.
> 
> (b) no idea


 
Not even sure if there is an answer, tbh, probably just one of those things.


----------



## marty21 (May 15, 2012)

I'm super excited about the Bayern Hotspur V Chelsea final.


----------



## Deareg (May 16, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I know they are Bayern Munchen in Germany, why have we only anglicised half of their name?


Don't know either but would just like to point out that Cologne get the same thing happen with their name.


----------



## The Octagon (May 16, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Don't know either but would just like to point out that Cologne get the same thing happen with their name.


 
"And Aftershave are on the attack..."


----------



## Utopia (May 18, 2012)

Ramires is a BIG miss for Chelsea, home advantage could put a bit of pressure on Bayern, they're defence isn't brilliant(comical at the weekend against Dortmund!) but they excel in other areas.....I just think that this year it seems CFC have had a massive amount of luck as well as playing with great heart and courage.  Who would have thought they'd knock out Barca?

With a team seemingly at the last chance saloon with regard to the champions league I think Chelsea's motivation/team spirit will be greater and It does seem that their 'name is on it'.

I predict 1-2 normal time win for Chelsea.


----------



## Kanda (May 18, 2012)

Utopia said:


> I predict 1-2 normal time win for Chelsea.


 
14/1 on William Hill site...


----------



## Utopia (May 18, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I remember Thierry Henry saying that he struggled when Arsenal moved to the Emirates as before he would know where the goal was in relation to him on the pitch by other things around the ground. Not sure how relevant that is as he may have just been making excuses but it makes sense.


 
Thats utter bollocks.  So with that reasoning he must have struggled to score in ANY away games then, i'm no Arsenal fan but i'm pretty sure he had a decent scoring record away from Highbury.

A football pitch is what it is, x2 goals and white lines marking where you can play.


----------



## Utopia (May 18, 2012)

Kanda said:


> 14/1 on William Hill site...


 
Cool, cheers. So thats a £10 on at 14/1 & another £10 on at 22/1 for 0-2 Chelsea win. It matters more when there's money on it


----------



## Kanda (May 18, 2012)

*In 2010 Man Utd finished second in the Premier League, Bayern Munich lost the Champions League final and Blackpool were promoted in the Championship play-off, is history set to repeat itself.*
*http://news.williamhill.com/en/a/todays-football/you-know-when-youve-been-tangoed/?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed*

So I done:

*Chelsea 2-1 @ 14/1*Correct ScoreOpen
Bayern Munich v Chelsea
*Blackpool @ 14/5*Match BettingOpen
Blackpool v West Ham
*Stake:* £10.00*Potential Returns:* £570.00


----------



## chieftain (May 19, 2012)

Come on you Bayerns

Brilliant: http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...n-in-support-of-bayern-munich-against-chelsea


----------



## tommers (May 19, 2012)

Fucking hell.

At least you lot know what you want to happen. Nobody else can decide.


----------



## Corax (May 19, 2012)

3-1 Bayern


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2012)

Who do Arsenal fans want to win?


----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2012)

Do Arsenal fans actually watch any other teams apart from Barcelona?


----------



## Spymaster (May 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Who do Arsenal fans want to win?



All the Arse that I know see it as win/win. Chelsea lose they're happy, Chelsea win and take the CL place off Spuds they're happy.


----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2012)

Chelsea to win in  extra time 16-1


----------



## poului (May 19, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Chelsea to win in extra time 16-1


 
15 goals in 30 minutes! The odds for that must be pretty steep.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 19, 2012)

4-2 to chelsea, as follows:

1st goal to Chelsea
2nd goal to Bayern
3rd goal to Chelsea
----half time----
4th goal to Chelsea
5th goal to Bayern
6th goal to Chelsea

I'm not sure about the scorers yet, but I'm pretty sure Essien will get Chelsea's second around about 44 minutes. Chelsea's third will most likely be a David Luiz header within 6 minutes of the break.


----------



## High Voltage (May 19, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> 4-2 to chelsea, as follows:
> 
> 1st goal to Chelsea
> 2nd goal to Bayern
> ...


 
You do realise that this looks VERY suspiciously like "insider knowledge"  almost as if a "Fix" is in - mind you 4-2 to Chelsea, I don't have a problem with that


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 19, 2012)

If I had managed to fix the Champions League final, do you think I'd share my knowledge with plebs like you lot?


----------



## dewy cc (May 19, 2012)

not the final that was expected. expect 0-0 HT and 2-1, Chelsea winners fulltime

Munich police officers are supporting Chelsea, shocking!






More on this can be found at sshoosh sport


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

^^


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

The Munichers will be fucking gutted if they lose,how often does a team get the chance to win a Champs League final in it's own stadium?


----------



## Fedayn (May 19, 2012)

Oligarch FC v Hollywood FC....

Forza meteorite....


----------



## hipipol (May 19, 2012)

anyone got a freebie stream for this?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2012)

Y'know what, for all my anti-Chelsea hullabaloo in the semis against Barca, I'm wouldn't be that annoyed if they won it now. Don't know why, or if it's hypocritical, but there y'gp.

Wouldn't mind if Bayern won either, mind


----------



## articul8 (May 19, 2012)

come on Bayern (not that i particularly like Bayern mind)


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Oligarch FC v Hollywood FC....
> 
> Forza meteorite....


 
Hollywood FC? What's the connection with Munich?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

Robben likes his tight shirts


----------



## agricola (May 19, 2012)

What a mindless booking that was.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Hollywood FC? What's the connection with Munich?


 
How many Oscars are there in the Bayern team?


----------



## magneze (May 19, 2012)

C'mon Bayern.


----------



## scalyboy (May 19, 2012)

hipipol said:


> anyone got a freebie stream for this?


It's on ITV.com


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

The team in red usually wins


----------



## cypher79 (May 19, 2012)

how come the final is at bayerns home ground?

surely thats an unfair advantage, or am i missing something here


----------



## Deareg (May 19, 2012)

cypher79 said:


> how come the final is at bayerns home ground?
> 
> surely thats an unfair advantage, or am i missing something here


The venue is decided before the season starts, which is stupid for obvious reasons.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

Ewww, see that girl pick a bogey and look at it?


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Ewww, see that girl pick a bogey and look at it?


Can't wait for the half-time analysis of how she used the tip of the nail to really dig deep and excavate the mucus.Will Bayern to rue  those missed chances ?


----------



## Spymaster (May 19, 2012)

Well my 275/1 shot's not coming off.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

The lack of posts here highlights just  how dull the final is so far.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2012)

That linesman has some balls!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

Yawn


----------



## The Octagon (May 19, 2012)

This is boring as fuck.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

How  the fuck did Madrid and Barcalona lose to this lot?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

innit


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2012)

Bayern are camping in the Chels area this half. I have a bad feeling about this dominance. all it takes is one fuckin chance and the blue bastards can hold them off


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> Bayern are camping in the Chels area this half. I have a bad feeling about this dominance. all it takes is one fuckin chance and the blue bastards can hold them off


Looking like the Barca-Chelsea semi all over again.Cole has been Chelsea's best player tonight,working his greedy,money grabbing little bollix off.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

Corner count 13-0.
Attempts 18-4
Cunt count 11-11.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2012)

I can't even be arsed to watch this any more. And I usually watch *any* football.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2012)

danke !


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 19, 2012)

editor said:


> I can't even be arsed to watch this any more. And I usually watch *any* football.


 
 at timing


----------



## agricola (May 19, 2012)

Finally.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

at last


----------



## Deareg (May 19, 2012)

I was starting to think that Chelsea's name really was on that trophy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

cue  mass bayern bumming


----------



## agricola (May 19, 2012)

Müller taken off for daring to score.  He has RUINED this game as a spectacle.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2012)

fuckoigs


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

lol


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2012)

That was their first corner wasn't it?


----------



## agricola (May 19, 2012)

"If only we had got a corner before the 88th minute" thinks Di Matteo.


----------



## souljacker (May 19, 2012)

Fucking hell! Great goal Drogba!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2012)

He's a bloody twat, but my goodness he's also quite good at football.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> He's a bloody twat, but my goodness he's also quite good at football.


 
never forgive him fir taking the toon apart in the UEFA cup all those years ago


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2012)

Come on City1 Oh, I mean Chelsea. Loads of time left before ET.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

Munich deserve to be shot with balls of their own shit if they go on to lose this


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2012)

what an exhiliariating..erm...14 minutes of football


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

not another 30 min


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Munich deserve to be shot with balls of their own shit if they go on to lose this


 
I so hope that was Jerome Boateng who Drogba beat for the header.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> He's a bloody twat, but my goodness he's also quite good at football.


 9 finals=9 goals,Spud supporters must be on the floor.


----------



## hipipol (May 19, 2012)

i am very excited by this nail biting hard fought borefest


----------



## 1927 (May 19, 2012)

I was leaning towards wanting Chelsea to win this and then they showed John Terry celebrating the goal and I realised how gutted he would be of they lost and I have decided I would rather like the germans to win.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2012)

Fucking hell Chelsea gave Torres a lot to do there! Almost pulled it off though.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2012)

penalty v soft


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

lol serves him right forwearing tight shirts and being  a moody slaphead


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

FFS !!!! thats it Chelsea's name on the cup !!!


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2012)

If they lose he'll get another slap from Ribery for that effort.


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2012)

Charming stuff from his lordship.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

In a team of German players they get a Dutchman to take the penalty


----------



## 1927 (May 19, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> In a team of German players they get a Dutchman to take the penalty


 
Youre obviously watching on ITV, I dont know whether you were quoting or claiming that as your own observation!


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

1927 said:


> Youre obviously watching on ITV, I dont know whether you were quoting or claiming that as your own observation!


 All my own work ,Munich really dont want to win this,do they?


----------



## Lock&Light (May 19, 2012)

The referee has been pretty good, I think.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

lol pens


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2012)

Wouldn't like to be a Bayern, Chelsea or Spuds fan right now.


----------



## The Octagon (May 19, 2012)

Should have just gone straight to pens at 19:45, save us all the shite


----------



## Deareg (May 19, 2012)

Germans and penalties, eh?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

fucksake!!!


----------



## Deareg (May 19, 2012)

Bollox!


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2012)

nnnnnnnnnn


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2012)

bastarsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Belushi (May 19, 2012)

Well done Chelsea!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

schweinsteiger = scheissmeister


----------



## Fedayn (May 19, 2012)

Redknapp. Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2012)

That was the best performance in winning the cup since Steaua Bucharest all those years ago.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2012)

Written in the stars, that one.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2012)

ah well

well done chelsea


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

Kudos to Chelsea as much as it sticks in the craw, held their nerve ,rode their luck and did not panic under any circumstances,Munich though ,whats the German for bottlers?


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 19, 2012)

Drogba is an annoying diving cheating git, but I cant help but like him, especially as he writes his own history.

Terry on the other hand, face, fire, kill.

Well done Chelsea.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2012)

Drogba's destiny.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 19, 2012)

Well done Chelsea! nail biting stuff.

It is amazing how often these big games go to penalties.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 19, 2012)

Drogba's been immense for years, he deserves this. So that makes me happy. I'll try not to dignify fuckface by mentioning his presence though...


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

so does that cunt terry lift the trophy??? fuckin wrong if so


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 19, 2012)

Terry shouldn't be allowed anywhere near the trophy.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 19, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Drogba's been immense for years, he deserves this. So that makes me happy. I'll try not to dignify fuckface by mentioning his presence though...


 

You could almost forgive all his diving for this alone 



> "Drogba's charity work continued when, in late 2009, he announced he would be donating the £3 million signing on fee for his endorsement of Pepsi for the construction of a hospital in his hometown of Abidjan."


 
Just stop diving about man!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 19, 2012)

George Osbourne and John Terry within inches of each other. Where's the Baader Meinhof gang when you need them?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2012)

Wtf is George Osborne doing there - fuck off


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 19, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Terry shouldn't be allowed anywhere near the trophy.


 

He shoudl be kicked to fuckin death


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 19, 2012)

Can someone turn Florent Malouda's crap dancing on the pitch into an animated gif please?


----------



## lighterthief (May 19, 2012)

Desolate looking presentation ceremony.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 19, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Wtf is George Osborne doing there - fuck off


 
He's only there with his German counterpart because Cameron and Merkel are at the G8 in the US


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

who's that kiddy with abramovich?


----------



## jiggajagga (May 19, 2012)

First thing to do is sack Torres. Any £50 mill striker who hasn't the balls to take a pen is shit!. Congrats Chelsea!!


----------



## Lock&Light (May 19, 2012)

Sasaferrato said:


> It is amazing how often these big games go to penalties.


 
What I find amazing is that between 1913 and 1969 not a single FA Cup Final ended in a draw. And for most of that time, if not all, there wasn't even extra-time.


----------



## 1927 (May 19, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Terry shouldn't be allowed anywhere near the trophy.


 
I like the way he even had the shirt and shorts and everything on and got stripped before he ran onto pitch at end!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> He's only there with his German counterpart because Cameron and Merkel are at the G8 in the US


Okay...but I will still grumble about it though!


----------



## lighterthief (May 19, 2012)

Yup congrats Chelsea.  (I thought Torres looked sharp, the little we saw of him).


----------



## Lock&Light (May 19, 2012)

1927 said:


> I like the way he even had the shirt and shorts and everything on and got stripped before he ran onto pitch at end!


 
For all his idiocy against Barca he has been an enormous part of Chelsea's success.


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 19, 2012)

Oh well. Thanks for the £50m. Lol.

PS. John Terry: cunt. That is all.
*dials 606*


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2012)

Bale's and Modric's agents will have a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 19, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Okay...but I will still grumble about it though!


 
Aye, but it would have been Cameron there otherwise.  Goes with the faux man-of-the-people thing, who really really love the "footie". For all his faults, at least Gordon Brown goes to the odd Raith Rovers game...


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> George Osbourne and John Terry within inches of each other. Where's the Baader Meinhof gang when you need them?


 My cuntmeter just exploded


----------



## binka (May 19, 2012)

cant help but feel real madrid would have destroyed chelsea tonight. 21 shots on target resulting in 1 goal is prety disgraceful


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2012)

Congrats Chelsea, whatever else you may think of them they worked their fucking arses off for that one.

Though I don't like I now have a grudging respect for Drogba


----------



## Fedayn (May 19, 2012)

Hmmmmmm.........


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 19, 2012)

binka said:


> cant help but feel real madrid would have destroyed chelsea tonight. 21 shots on target resulting in 1 goal is prety disgraceful



This is a terrible indictment of Bayern. Wtf went wrong?


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Hmmmmmm.........


 Now that the Russian has achieved his aim of winning the Champs League lets hope he fucks off and leave Chelsea go down the shitter.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

Munich fans must be fucking gutted,imagine losing a Champs League final like that in your own stadium.


----------



## lighterthief (May 19, 2012)

Indeed ^


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 19, 2012)

Lots of guts and determination by the chelsea. Beating Barca over two legs, then doing Bayern in their own backyard - (oo er) - takes some real fight. You gotta say they deserve it. The bastards.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

1927 said:


> I like the way he even had the shirt and shorts and everything on and got stripped before he ran onto pitch at end!


 Keane and Scholes remained firmly suited and booted at the 1999 final,John Terry... classless be thy middle name.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 19, 2012)

1927 said:


> I like the way he even had the shirt and shorts and everything on and got stripped before he ran onto pitch at end!


like a 4 year old supporter

(it was pointed out to me, horribly, that it was a deliberate ploy on his part to make it look like he played when history looks back on the photos, the cunt. Any normal person would go in a suit ffs)


----------



## Spymaster (May 19, 2012)

> _I like the way he even had the shirt and shorts and everything on and got stripped before he ran onto pitch at end!_


Give it a rest. Whatever you think of him, JT was massive for Chelsea in this comp.

He completely deserves this.


----------



## fuck seals (May 19, 2012)

who fucking well cares about some bbc stat graphic?  i've waited since my first chelsea match in 1977 for this, i'm in munich, delighted, and a supporter of the team who are the holders of the CL.  my smile doesn't get any larger ...


----------



## AverageJoe (May 19, 2012)

Just got back from the pub. I am emotionally and physically drained.

I dont care if you like certain players or not. Tonight was about setting that team up correctly so they didnt lose. A lot of those players played the game of their lives and they wont be their next season, so although I know that pretty much everyone hates Chelsea, its an English team that won.

Well done Di Matteo, you wont get the gig, but your players did everything they could for you

(seriously - bitching about Terry in a kit etc - these guys arent politicians, hell even the God Cantona couldnt do that, just enjoy ot or not for what it is - 90 mins and one winner)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 19, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> like a 4 year old supporter
> 
> (it was pointed out to me, horribly, that it was a deliberate ploy on his part to make it look like he played when history looks back on the photos, the cunt. Any normal person would go in a suit ffs)


I hadn't thought about it like that. tbh I quite liked it when I saw him in his kit. Don't get me wrong, I think he's a cunt, but he's a cunt who genuinely cares about winning this thing.


----------



## Gingerman (May 19, 2012)

Was that the  quickest John Terry got into his kit since Wayne Bridge got home early?


----------



## Lock&Light (May 19, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Munich fans must be fucking gutted,imagine losing a Champs League final like that in your own stadium.


 
Bayern have now come second in the league, been runners-up in the German Cup, and lost the Final of the Champs League. Not a happy season!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 19, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Bayern have now come second in the league, been runners-up in the German Cup, and lost the Final of the Champs League. Not a happy season!


Ah well.

Nice stadium, though. Ace stadium, in fact. 

Felt a bit sorry for Ribery. Thought he and Robben played really well.


----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2012)

I am pissed and can't believe we have won it.Fuck the the anti Chelsea brigade , bring them on  tomorrow. Its been an incredible  journey . and i watched it with a a large  crowd of both Man City and Man  united supporters who were fantastic in their appreciation of what it means.


----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2012)

binka said:


> cant help but feel real madrid would have destroyed chelsea tonight. 21 shots on target resulting in 1 goal is prety disgraceful


 
Read and weep you miserable likkespittle

*Bet receipt number : O/21130786/0001667*
*Selection* *Selection Details* *Result*
1 
Football Matches
Champions League Matches
Bayern Munich v Chelsea
19th of May 2012 7:45 pm
To Lift the Cup
Chelsea @ 15/8
  Win

*Stake and Return Details*
Bet placed at 14th of May 2012 09:38 am Total Stake £20.00
Bet type Single (To Win) Tax@Tax free 0
Number of lines 1 Total stake due £20.00
Stake per line £20.00 Freebets Redeemed £0.00
Channel Internet Total amount paid £20.00
Number of win lines 1    
Number of void lines 0 Returns £57.50
    Total Returns £57.50


----------



## LLETSA (May 19, 2012)

Glad for Chelsea. Fuck Bayern and their fucking moral high ground, as well as all the rest of the hypocritical football prigs.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> Fuck Bayern and their fucking moral high ground, .


Have I missed something?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2012)

I'm still grinning like a fucking idiot. Chelsea get the European cup, and with Di Matteo at the helm. Never thought I'd see the day.

And extra bonus awesome points for sticking the knife into Spurs at the same time. Oh happy day


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> so although I know that pretty much everyone hates Chelsea, its an English team that won.


 
Not everyone hates Chelsea. There's more to the club than the oil baron and Terry.


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Have I missed something?


 
Oh fuck yeah. They've been giving Platini a reacharound ever since he mentioned FPP. 

Platini was squirming when he had to hand over the cup to a team that's  not in his preferred clique.


----------



## LLETSA (May 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Oh fuck yeah. They've been giving Platini a reacharound ever since he mentioned FPP.
> 
> Platini was squirming when he had to hand over the cup to a team that's not in his preferred clique.


 


Who was Platini's favourite band?

Status Quo.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Oh fuck yeah. They've been giving Platini a reacharound ever since he mentioned FPP.
> 
> Platini was squirming when he had to hand over the cup to a team that's not in his preferred clique.


Ah ok.

Hmmm.

I'm with Platini on that one, mind. (if by FPP you mean the new regulations on spending)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2012)

LLETSA said:


> Who was Platini's favourite band?
> 
> Status Quo.


 
I can't think of any other football administrator who has tried to stand up to the relentless commercialisation of football.

He's standing up to the status quo, surely.


----------



## LLETSA (May 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I can't think of any other football administrator who has tried to stand up to the relentless commercialisation of football.
> 
> He's standing up to the status quo, surely.


 


All I have to say is: similar inconclusive and self-serving blah blah blah to what we all say in the political threads.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Still,bout time London had a CL winner,shame it was'nt us


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I can't think of any other football administrator who has tried to stand up to the relentless commercialisation of football.
> 
> He's standing up to the status quo, surely.


 
He's more responsible than most for the relentless commercialisation of football.

Was quite happy for the Sky 4 to keep on reaping in the Heineken-Ford-Canon-etc sponsored CL money year after year (same with the Milan clubs, the two Spanish giants and those Germans that bottled it tonight). 

FPP just means that good traditional club sides like say Everton, Vill and Newcastle (as well as Liverpool) are not allowed to receive a significant kickstart investment any more. City got in just before the drawbridge went up.

FPP is shite. If Plantini was so concerned about owners destabilising clubs he should have a word with the Glazers.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2012)

Fair points.

What to do, then? While I like lots of the Man City players, for instance, enjoy watching them play, I despair at what they and Chelsea and the others represent. And every billionaire who pumps money in just raises the stakes for everyone. It's the fans who pay for it in the end.

tbh it's the 'Champions' league itself that's the problem. When they got rid of the old structure of European/Cup Winners/UEFA, they managed to devalue everything in one fell swoop.  Winning your own league became less of a thing. Winning the European cup became less of a thing too. The Europa league is a competition clubs don't even want to be in. The FA cup was devalued. The whole structure is rotten and has ripped off fans, imo.


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fair points.
> 
> What to do, then? While I like lots of the Man City players, for instance, enjoy watching them play, I despair at what they and Chelsea and the others represent. And every billionaire who pumps money in just raises the stakes for everyone. It's the fans who pay for it in the end.


 
Maybe at Chelsea but City tickets have been kept pretty reasonably priced and the new campus is going to create a lot of local jobs and income for the City of Manchester. Not just saying this cos I'm a City fan but i think the owners are pretty responsible but they're not doing this out of altruism; Etihad will eventually make money out of the UK.

The one thing a big investment does do though is inflate wages and transfer fees.

Anyway I just realised the drawback to tonight's result. Adebayor will be back with us for pre-season training. There goes the cash + donkey in exchange for Bale deal.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Drogba's been immense for years, he deserves this. So that makes me happy. I'll try not to dignify fuckface by mentioning his presence though...


Has repaid every single penny of his £23 million transfer fee twice over,when he got sent off in the 2008 final it was though that was the end of him at Chelsea.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> The one thing a big investment does do though is inflate wages and transfer fees.


Which in turn puts ticket prices up everywhere. Man City getting a big investment from a sugar daddy means Aston Villa or Everton fans stumping up more money to watch less competitive teams. That's the reality.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Anyway I just realised the drawback to tonight's result. Adebayor will be back with us for pre-season training. There goes the cash + donkey in exchange for Bale deal.


 
Doesn't that just sum up what's rotten about the CL?  Spurs not in the CL so Bale leaves for someone who is. Almost every season you know before it starts who will finish in the top 4. It's killing domestic leagues as competitive entities.


----------



## Corax (May 20, 2012)

fucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticksfucksticks


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2012)

Lololololololol@rax


----------



## Corax (May 20, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Lololololololol@rax


Hope your dog gives you herpes, and then posts about it on facebook claiming you gave it to him.


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Doesn't that just sum up what's rotten about the CL?  Spurs not in the CL so Bale leaves for someone who is. Almost every season you know before it starts who will finish in the top 4. It's killing domestic leagues as competitive entities.


 
Oh sure. It was the Sky 4 for years until Livepool stumbled and let Spurs in and then we got some dosh. We've had to sell players like SWP and Sturridge to Chelsea.

Hopefully Newcastle can crack it next year.


----------



## baffled (May 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Read and weep you miserable likkespittle
> 
> *Bet receipt number : O/21130786/0001667*
> *Selection* *Selection Details* *Result*
> ...


 

*Selection Details*
Reference 1282624310 Free Bet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Event (I/R) Bayern Munich v Chelsea : Result 1-1, ET 0-0
Market Winner
Selection *BACK* Chelsea 
*Bet Details*
Time Bet Placed 16-04-2012 14:24
Time Last Matched 16-04-2012 14:24
Status Settled
Requested Odds 14.5
Matched Odds 14.5
Matched £10.00
Unmatched £0.00 
Expiry Time: -- 
*Bet Result*
Outcome Win
Profit/Loss *£135.00*
Commission 

 
Commission is calculated on net winnings on the market


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

Chelsea FC, Champions of Europe, 1st London club to win it, best team in Europe. Get in.


----------



## biggus dickus (May 20, 2012)

Well done Russia


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

John Terry. What. A. Cunt.

I went to bed early last night and didn't watch the game. Can NOT believe he did that.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> John Terry. What. A. Cunt.
> 
> I went to bed early last night and didn't watch the game. Can NOT believe he did that.


Wonder will he turn up at his court case in July wearing his Chelsea kit ?


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Wonder will he turn up at his court case in July wearing his Chelsea kit ?


 
And shin pads.

He put fucking shinpads on!!!


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> And shin pads.
> 
> He put fucking shinpads on!!!


I bet he warmed up as well


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Chelsea FC, Champions of Europe, 1st London club to win it, best team in Europe.


 
Third best team in London.


----------



## fuck seals (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> John Terry. What. A. Cunt.
> 
> I went to bed early last night and didn't watch the game. Can NOT believe he did that.


Oh get over yourself.  A player you don't like lifted the cup for a team you don't like.  In life, these things happen.  No big deal, I suggest.

It's hardly the antithesis of all that is good.

In other news, I have a munich sized hangover.  Come on you blues


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

No matter what John Terry(who even Chelsea fans think acts like a proper dicksplash by the way) did to jump on the coat tails of the team last night it cannot take away the fact we have now won the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE, get in. 

Champiooooooooooones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Third best team in London.


 
1st best team in Europe(which includes London).


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

fuck seals said:


> Oh get over yourself.  A player you don't like lifted the cup for a team you don't like.  In life, these things happen.  No big deal, I suggest.
> 
> It's hardly the antithesis of all that is good.
> 
> In other news, I have a munich sized hangover.  Come on you blues



Shinpads. 

He put on shinpads! And a kit. To lift a cup in a game he didn't play in. In a final his team were in despite him.

Shinpads!!

I couldn't give a fuck who won the cup - congratulations and all that!


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Give it a rest. Whatever you think of him, JT was massive for Chelsea in this comp.
> 
> He completely deserves this.


 
No he didnt cos he was sent off in the semi.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> 1st best team in Europe(which includes London).


 
But not Manchester it seems. 25 points behind City. Luckiest team in Europe, I'll give you that.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> like a 4 year old supporter
> 
> (it was pointed out to me, horribly, that it was a deliberate ploy on his part to make it look like he played when history looks back on the photos, the cunt. Any normal person would go in a suit ffs)


 
John Terry behaves like spoilt 4 year old shock!!lol


----------



## fuck seals (May 20, 2012)

Aye.  Shinpads.   I suppose I'll have to concede that was a bit rich.  I bet he took a few swan dives in front of the fans for the mud + grass stains too ...


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Why the fuck was he in his Chelsea kit any way,not as if he was going to come on during the game,maybe he thought he was one of the Chelsea mascots


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

fuck seals said:


> Aye.  Shinpads.   I suppose I'll have to concede that was a bit rich.  I bet he took a few swan dives in front of the fans for the mud + grass stains too ...


It's just all about him innit! Not the team. 

It's a remarkable thing to win but all he's arsed about is getting on that photo to look like he played a part in it. 

Even David May did better than that!!!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> No he didnt cos he was sent off in the semi.


 
News just in, Champions League is more than just one game.


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

I had a mate who used to wear a football kit with shine pads and boots to watch his team on TV


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I had a mate who used to wear a football kit with shine pads and boots to watch his team on TV



That's fucking ace! 

How old was he?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Why the fuck was he in his Chelsea kit any way,not as if h
> 
> e was going to come on during the game,maybe he thought he was one of the Chelsea mascots


 
Ehrm, he's the Chelsea captain. 

Nice to see the haters making pricks of themselves again.


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ehrm, he's the Chelsea captain.
> 
> Nice to see the haters making pricks of themselves again.



He wasn't playing! He wasn't even on the bench.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Ehrm, he's the Chelsea captain.
> 
> Nice to see the haters making pricks of themselves again.


Chelsea will always be a team full of pricks,owned by a thieving prick and captained by the biggest prick in English football


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> He wasn't playing! He wasn't even on the bench.


 
Of course he wasn't playing, he was suspended, as were 3 Bayern players. So what? It's more than one match.

Hate away if you like, says a lot more about you than it does of the British club that just became European champions.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Chelsea will always be a team full of pricks,owned by a thieving prick and captained by the biggest prick in English football


 
Hate away if you like, says a lot more about you than it does of the British club that just became European champions.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hate away if you like, says a lot more about you than it does of the British club that just became European champions.


A 'British' club owned by a Russian,managed by an Italian and full of foreign players...aye as British as sauerkraut


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Of course he wasn't playing, he was suspended, as were 3 Bayern players. So what? It's more than one match.
> 
> Hate away if you like, says a lot more about you than it does of the British club that just became European champions.


 
So if he wasnt playing why did he need to put on the kit and shin pads and sit pitchside in training gear which he took off to go onto pitch at end?


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Of course he wasn't playing, he was suspended, as were 3 Bayern players. So what? It's more than one match.
> 
> Hate away if you like, says a lot more about you than it does of the British club that just became European champions.


 
And why was he suspended? For kneeing Alexis Sanchez in the back in the semi final of one of the club's most important games, leaving his teammates with ten men against the best club side in the world. Whether Bayern players were suspended is irrelevant. You know this though. Had they won I bet they'd not have put on full kits, boots and shinpads to try and claim glory they didn't achieve.

This isn't about hating, it's not about the club. It's a remarkable achievement for the club, nobody is saying otherwise. 

Him putting a kit on and going to lift the trophy is pathetic and laughable. THAT'S also nothing to do with the club - it's all about JT.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> A 'British' club owned by a Russian,managed by an Italian and full of foreign players...aye as British as sauerkraut


 
 A British club owned by a footbal fan, how many other top flight clubs have genuine fans owning them?

Oooo, some foreign players and a foreign manager...fuck off with your xenophobic shite. Chelsea play in the premier league, which, like the UK, is multi-cultural. If you don't like it join the EDL.


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A British club owned by a footbal fan, how many other top flight clubs have genuine fans owning them?
> 
> Oooo, some foreign players and a foreign manager...fuck off with your xenophobic shite. Chelsea play in the premier league, which, like the UK, is multi-cultural. If you don't like it join the EDL.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Of course he wasn't playing, he was suspended, as were 3 Bayern players. So what? It's more than one match.
> 
> Hate away if you like, says a lot more about you than it does of the British club that just became European champions.


 
Do you know what I think it says about him? It says he's a good judge of character and recongises and immoral cock from an immoral familyn when he sees one!


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> Do you know what I think it says about him? It says he's a good judge of character and recongises and immoral cock from an immoral familyn when he sees one!


 
Her!


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A British club owned by a footbal fan, how many other top flight clubs have genuine fans owning them?
> 
> Oooo, some foreign players and a foreign manager...fuck off with your xenophobic shite. Chelsea play in the premier league, which, like the UK, is multi-cultural. If you don't like it join the EDL.


  Who's being a cock now?
there nothing xenophobic about stating that something isnt British.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Her!


 
Your point is?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> So if he wasnt playing why did he need to put on the kit and shin pads and sit pitchside in training gear which he took off to go onto pitch at end?


 
I suspect that as Chelsea captain, going up to collect the Champions League winners medal and lift the cup
 he thought or was told that wearing the kit would look better for posterity.

But really, why does it bother you so much? WTF has it got to do with you? If what clothes JT wears upsets you so much I would suggest that you need to have a look at yourself.


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> Your point is?


 
You were talking about me and called me him. I'm definitely a her.


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

I thought Ryan Bertrand  was very good  last night .22 years old and on loan at Forest last year he made his CL debut in a final playing out of his favoured position against an outstanding attacking full back in Lahm preventing him linking with Robben who in the last three years has been exceptional at Bayern.


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I suspect that as Chelsea captain, going up to collect the Champions League winners medal and lift the cup
> he thought or was told that wearing the kit would look better for posterity.
> 
> But really, why does it bother you so much? WTF has it got to do with you? If what clothes JT wears upsets you so much I would suggest that you need to have a look at yourself.


 
Lampard was captain last night.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A British club owned by a footbal fan, how many other top flight clubs have genuine fans owning them?
> 
> Oooo, some foreign players and a foreign manager...fuck off with your xenophobic shite. Chelsea play in the premier league, which, like the UK, is multi-cultural. If you don't like it join the EDL.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> Do you know what I think it says about him? It says he's a good judge of character and recongises and immoral cock from an immoral familyn when he sees one!


 

Fuck sakes, so now you hate a club cos the tabloids told you to. Weak as.


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> That's fucking ace!
> 
> How old was he?


 
mid 20s , he was a better player  in the living  room than he was on the pitch.


----------



## fuck seals (May 20, 2012)

Well my flight to moscow is taxiing out of munich, so I'm bidding the debate goodbye as to whether jt is cnut-worthy.

  I'm gonna curl up in seat 7f with my hangover and occassioanlly make happyv purring noises when it occurs to me that WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE.


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> mid 20s , he was a better player in the living room than he was on the pitch.


 
Heh!

Does he still do it? 

Which team?


----------



## biggus dickus (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A British club owned by a footbal fan, how many other top flight clubs have genuine fans owning them?
> 
> Oooo, some foreign players and a foreign manager...fuck off with your xenophobic shite. Chelsea play in the premier league, which, like the UK, is multi-cultural. If you don't like it join the EDL.


 
What if you don't like foreign billionaires mocking your homeland but aren't racist?


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

fuck seals said:


> Well my flight to moscow is taxiing out of munich, so I'm bidding the debate goodbye as to whether jt is cnut-worthy.
> 
> I'm gonna curl up in seat 7f with my hangover and occassioanlly make happyv purring noises when it occurs to me that WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE.


 
Enjoy it mate, it's a great feeling!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Lampard was captain last night.


 

Really? Why did no one tell me? If only I'd watched the match, eh.


----------



## fuck seals (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> Do you know what I think it says about him? It says he's a good judge of character and recongises and immoral cock from an immoral familyn when he sees one!


Football is full of immoral coks.

I suggest you pick one + ride it


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

fuck seals said:


> Well my flight to moscow is taxiing out of munich, so I'm bidding the debate goodbye as to whether jt is cnut-worthy.
> 
> I'm gonna curl up in seat 7f with my hangover and occassioanlly make happyv purring noises when it occurs to me that WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE.


 
I hate flying with a hangover which I will undoubtedly have again tomorrow when I fly out to Spain. have a good time . I felt like I had taken valium last night when we won its was just quite surreal and tranquil.


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

fuck seals said:


> Football is full of immoral coks.
> 
> I suggest you pick one + ride it


 
I'll have Tim Cahill's please. *lowers tone*


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2012)

biggus dickus said:


> What if you don't like foreign billionaires mocking your homeland but aren't racist?


 
Boycot Man U, City, Liverpool etc?


----------



## inferno (May 20, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Bayern win on pens. Gonna bung a few quid on it!


 You picked up your winnings yet


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Heh!
> 
> Does he still do it?
> 
> Which team?


 
Arsenal . Haven't seen him since I left London 25 years ago. Probably can't find a kit to fit him now or living  with someone who won't allow him to wear football boots in the front room.Or might have given up on making all that effort for a team that can't win trophies.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 20, 2012)

I know someone who is in their late 30's who has an Arsenal duvet....


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fuck sakes, so now you hate a club cos the tabloids told you to. Weak as.


 
?????


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> I know someone who is in their late 30's who has an Arsenal duvet....


 
Hope he has happy dreams as reality isn't too good


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> You were talking about me and called me him. I'm definitely a her.


 
And I am expected to know that how exactly?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Chelsea will always be a team full of pricks,owned by a thieving prick and captained by the biggest prick in English football


 
That's QPR you're thinking of.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Anyway is it too much to ask that UEFA ban Terry for a few more games for entering the field of play before the game was over?


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> That's QPR you're thinking of.


I'm sure there's a few teams that would fit that description


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> And I am expected to know that how exactly?


 
You werent - that's why I told you and smiled. Stop being snippy, we're on the same side here.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> You werent - that's why I told you and smiled. Stop being snippy, we're on the same side here.


 
Sorry, thought you were having a pop!


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> Sorry, thought you were having a pop!


 
Nah, don't be daft! 

I'm in too good a mood for that. I've been pissing myself about Terry putting shinpads on all morning 

Fucking shinpads!


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

Yes John, it says Chelsea and always will do.


----------



## magneze (May 20, 2012)

Man City win premiership, Chelsea win Champions League. Ah the romance of money ... err ... football ...


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Yes John, it says Chelsea and always will do.


Ran his bollix off last night,look at the sweat on his shirt.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Yes John, it says Chelsea and always will do.


 
But it doesnt matter how long you read the team sheet your name will never be on it!


----------



## biggus dickus (May 20, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Boycot Man U, City, Liverpool etc?


 
I stopped buying all of their singles


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

Can see him looking at those in a few years with his lad

- Did you score that night Dad?
-No
-Did you play well?
-Shut up and eat your Frosties


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

magneze said:


> Man City win premiership, Chelsea win Champions League. Ah the romance of money ... err ... football ...


 
Swansea manager turns down Liverpool


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> And shin pads.
> 
> He put fucking shinpads on!!!


 

You'd think with the abundance of photographers taking pictures of the celebrations they'd be at least ONE with a pic of JT with shinpads on wouldn't you?  

So what if he had a kit on?, he's the club captain and a great defender and UEFA gave the go ahead for him to pick up the trophy, his choice not to do it in a suit, he is a footballer after all.

Chelsea - Best team in Europe.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Kinda ironic considering the amount of money they've spunked on hiring and firing managers they finally win it with a temporary stand in who cost them nothing.


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> You'd think with the abundance of photographers taking pictures of the celebrations they'd be at least ONE with a pic of JT with shinpads on wouldn't you?
> 
> *So what if he had a kit on?,* he's the club captain and a great defender and UEFA gave the go ahead for him to pick up the trophy, his choice not to do it in a suit, he is a footballer after all.
> 
> Chelsea - Best team in Europe.


 
Here's one http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...phy-in-celebration-after-news-photo/144818788

He didn't play. That's what.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> You'd think with the abundance of photographers taking pictures of the celebrations they'd be at least ONE with a pic of JT with shinpads on wouldn't you?
> 
> So what if he had a kit on?, he's the club captain and a great defender and UEFA gave the go ahead for him to pick up the trophy, his choice not to do it in a suit, he is a footballer after all.
> 
> Chelsea - Best team in Europe.


 
Its like Nigel mansell turning up to watch the British Grand Prix in his flame retardent coveralls and a helmet ffs!


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Here's one http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...phy-in-celebration-after-news-photo/144818788
> 
> He didn't play. That's what.


 

Um, there's no shinpads there, only muscular lower legs.  Next.


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Um, there's no shinpads there, only muscular lower legs. Next.


 
You sure? Looks like it to me. 

He's wearing the fucking kit though, despite not playing.


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> Its like Nigel mansell turning up to watch the British Grand Prix in his flame retardent coveralls and a helmet ffs!


 

 Yes its EXACTLY like that, numpty.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Chelsea - Best team in Europe.


 
I thoiught we had already established that they are in fact the 3rd best team in London.


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> I thoiught we had already established that they are in fact the 3rd best team in London.


 
To be fair that happens. When Liverpool won it in 2005 they weren't the best team in Liverpool either.

Everton were fucking robbed by that as well - they ought to have had the place.


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Kinda ironic considering the amount of money they've spunked on hiring and firing managers they finally win it with a temporary stand in who cost them nothing.


 
Perhaps Arsenal should try it, not just with the CL but any trophy.


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

Get in.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Perhaps Arsenal should try it, not just with the CL but any trophy.


Just need our non- spending Uzbeki/Yank sugerdaddys to stick their hands in their pockets


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

What a player, Drogba - Legend.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Get in.


Uncle 'arry won't be happy


----------



## biggus dickus (May 20, 2012)

C .R.E.A.M


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Just need our Uzbeki/Yank sugerdaddys to stick their hands in their pockets


 
Need to buy some quality, too many players who never quite bring it off for me. You can have Kalou though.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Need to buy some quality, too many players who never quite bring it off for me. You can have Kalou though.


No ta,have to admit of all the players who've left us over the years Ashley Cole was the biggest loss imo,best player in his position in this country over the last few years,still think what he woulda won if he stayed with us


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> No ta,have to admit of all the players who've left us over the years Ashley Cole was the biggest loss imo,best player in his position in this country over the last few years,still think what he woulda won if he stayed with us


 
At the time a lot of people thought you had the best deal with the cash and Gallas.


----------



## Deareg (May 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fair points.
> 
> What to do, then? While I like lots of the Man City players, for instance, enjoy watching them play, I despair at what they and Chelsea and the others represent. And every billionaire who pumps money in just raises the stakes for everyone. It's the fans who pay for it in the end.
> 
> tbh it's the 'Champions' league itself that's the problem. When they got rid of the old structure of European/Cup Winners/UEFA, they managed to devalue everything in one fell swoop.  Winning your own league became less of a thing. Winning the European cup became less of a thing too. The Europa league is a competition clubs don't even want to be in. The FA cup was devalued. The whole structure is rotten and has ripped off fans, imo.


I think this is mostly an English attitude.


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

I think this is the best example of someone who didn't play getting in on the act


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

Until last night


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Kinda ironic considering the amount of money they've spunked on hiring and firing managers they finally win it with a temporary stand in who cost them nothing.



That is EXACTLY what I said last night but with more swearing.


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 20, 2012)

News just in: John Terry is a cunt.

Congratulations Chelsea!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2012)

Man of the match


----------



## baffled (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:
			
		

> To be fair that happens. When Liverpool won it in 2005 they weren't the best team in Liverpool either.
> 
> Everton were fucking robbed by that as well - they ought to have had the place.



Not that it matters to this thread but Everton did qualify for the Champions League, they got knocked out by Villareal in the qualifying round that 4th place go into.


----------



## Voley (May 20, 2012)

Well done Chelsea. Exciting game in the end - I only saw the second half / extra time but was good.


----------



## Voley (May 20, 2012)

I'm also enjoying watching Man U fans nitpick at the moment. In the absence of trophies, it's all they've got.


----------



## Maggot (May 20, 2012)

fuck seals said:


> Well my flight to moscow is taxiing out of munich, so I'm bidding the debate goodbye as to whether jt is cnut-worthy.
> 
> I'm gonna curl up in seat 7f with my hangover and occassioanlly make happyv purring noises when it occurs to me that WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE.


Is that you, Mr Abramovich?


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

Anyone else notice the stars(indicating the fact that they'd won it 4 times) above the badge on Bayern munich's shirt were slightly 'off centre' leaving space ready for another one?, a very subtle but arrogant bit of symbolism thats now bit them on the arse!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Anyone else notice the stars(indicating the fact that they'd won it 4 times) above the badge on Bayern munich's shirt were slightly 'off centre' leaving space ready for another one?, a very subtle but arrogant bit of symbolism thats now bit them on the arse!


 
From the Independent: 



> Before kick-off a whole end of the stadium was transformed into a wall of red and white with the slogan "Our City, Our Stadium, Our Trophy". In the middle was a vast European Cup.​


----------



## Daniel (May 20, 2012)

Great game last night, out of all the players I feel best pleased for Drogba, since this is most likely his last season (crazy really he still plays at such a high standard for his age) was nice to see him win the biggest trophy in club football, thoroughly deserves it.


----------



## Maggot (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> You sure? Looks like it to me.
> 
> He's wearing the fucking kit though, despite not playing.


Did the other suspended players (Ivanovic etc) come on in their kits too?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Did the other suspended players (Ivanovic etc) come on in their kits too?


 
Yes they did. No reason why they shouldn't IMO.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2012)

> _Before kick-off a whole end of the stadium was transformed into a wall of red and white with the slogan "Our City, Our Stadium, Our Trophy". In the middle was a vast European Cup._​


 
The gods never look kindly on this sort of hubris. Nor should they.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2012)

It couldn't 'appen to a nicer bloke.


----------



## Spymaster (May 20, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yes they did. No reason why they shouldn't IMO.


 
None at all, though I do wonder at what stage they changed. They weren't wearing it during the game, so did they do a change during the penalty shootout or did they do a super-quick change after Drogba scored the winning pen?

But that's all the haters have got, "JT wore kit and didn't play" and it's pretty fucking lame!


----------



## LLETSA (May 20, 2012)

_Before kick-off a whole end of the stadium was transformed into a wall of red and white with the slogan "Our City, Our Stadium, Our Trophy". In the middle was a vast European Cup._​​ 






​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​


----------



## Spymaster (May 20, 2012)

Drogba to stay?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> None at all, though I do wonder at what stage they changed. They weren't wearing it during the game, so did they do a change during the penalty shootout or did they do a super-quick change after Drogba scored the winning pen?
> 
> But that's all the haters have got, "JT wore kit and didn't play" and it's pretty fucking lame!


 
It looked like Terry was wearing a tracksuit throughout the match, presumably with his kit on underneath.


----------



## baffled (May 20, 2012)

There's footage of Terry taking off the orange training top and he had is kit on under it.


----------



## manny-p (May 20, 2012)

nice victory for the fash of english footy


----------



## Voley (May 20, 2012)

All this talk of John Terry's tracksuit is really thrilling stuff.


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (May 20, 2012)

Not sure why it had to go to penalties.  Surely Chelsea should have won it on away goals?


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Lampard was captain last night.


 
Terry is club captain. Chesea would never have got near the final without his input. I see nothing wrong with him holding the cup. He helped to win it.


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

Grinnan Bearit said:


> Not sure why it had to go to penalties. Surely Chelsea should have won it on away goals?


 
Officially both teams were playing away. Bayern only had their own dressing-room because they won when lots were drawn.


----------



## Daniel (May 20, 2012)

What Terry did was pretty disgraceful, but to be honest, I think that his gota live with the fact that his possibly had his last chance to play in the winning team of a Champions League final, he missed out on because of a moment of absolutely idiocy.

He should at least be able to stand up there with his team that his captained throughout this campaign to celebrate as a team together.


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Terry is club captain. Chesea would never have got near the final without his input. I see nothing wrong with him holding the cup. He helped to win it.


 
Chelsea got through the semi despite him.


----------



## Maltin (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Anyone else notice the stars(indicating the fact that they'd won it 4 times) above the badge on Bayern munich's shirt were slightly 'off centre' leaving space ready for another one?, a very subtle but arrogant bit of symbolism thats now bit them on the arse!


From what I can tell from these pictures, they don't look offset to me.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18134011


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Terry is club captain. Chesea would never have got near the final without his input. I see nothing wrong with him holding the cup. He helped to win it.


Yeah but what you forget is that Terry, aside from his contribution to the team and being club captain, is the biggest wanker in football.


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Officially both teams were playing away. Bayern only had their own dressing-room because they won when lots were drawn.


It was only a joke.


----------



## Corax (May 20, 2012)

It says a lot about that football club that most of the country would have rather the Germans won it.


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2012)

Corax said:


> It says a lot about that football club that most of the country would have rather the Germans won it.


 
Really? From a straw poll of boards I've visited and Facebook comments it seems just as many people are having a laugh at Redknapp.


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Chelsea got through the semi despite him.


 
The semi was played over two matches. The whole competition several more.


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Yeah but what you forget is that Terry, aside from his contribution to the team and being club captain, is the biggest wanker in football.


 
I don't forget. I don't agree.


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Really? From a straw poll of boards I've visited and Facebook comments it seems just as many people are having a laugh at Redknapp.


 
That's always worth a chuckle too. 

To be honest either way was alright since Ribery and Robben are massive cunts and so is Redknapp.


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> That's always worth a chuckle too.
> 
> To be honest either way was alright since Ribery and Robben are massive cunts and so is Redknapp.


 
I don't have to wonder what they think of you. Or would if you appeared on their radar.


----------



## Glitter (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I don't have to wonder what they think of you. Or would if you appeared on their radar.


 
Since I obviously don't how is it relevant?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I don't forget. I don't agree.


 
 seriously? I mean excluding those who are serving/have served time for serious crimes?


----------



## Corax (May 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Really? From a straw poll of boards I've visited and Facebook comments it seems just as many people are having a laugh at Redknapp.


It's not either/or - I have no doubt that people are getting plenty of lulz at Droopy.

I wonder if Frank'll be getting a birthday card this year?


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> seriously? I mean excluding those who are serving/have served time for serious crimes?


 
Have you quoted the wrong post? I don't see any connection between my post and your reply.


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2012)

Corax said:


> It's not either/or - I have no doubt that people are getting plenty of lulz at Droopy.
> 
> I wonder if Frank'll be getting a birthday card this year?


 
A lot of people were in a quandary about it. For instance I like the Swine, Lahm and Muller a lot as players but don't like the club. I can't stand Terry but still have a soft spot for Chelsea from when they were shit and bobbing up and down divisions with City. Never minded Spurs much but the media and some fans' arrogance really got to a lot of people this year.

Still, at least it wasn't Barcelona or Madrid.


----------



## fuck seals (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I don't forget. I don't agree.


He is undoubtably a cnut off the pitch.  I don't think that marks him out being especialli unique in this game.

Moscow *warm*.  Too warm for my gin-based sweatyness ...


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Have you quoted the wrong post? I don't see any connection between my post and your reply.


I'm asking if you seriously disagree that John Terry is the biggest wanker in football. I just don't see how you could.

Unless you happen to be a violent, racist, egomaniac adulterer, in which I suppose you might sympathise with his problems.


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'm asking if you seriously disagree that John Terry is the biggest wanker in football. I just don't see how you could.


 
I don't waste my time thinking like that.


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

I just enjoyed a comment made on BBC Five Live. Someone suggested that there should be a statue erected of Drogba outside Stamford Bridge. Someone else said, "The problem would be that it wouldn't stay on its feet."


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 20, 2012)




----------



## editor (May 20, 2012)

I always thought that Chelsea would fluke this one and good luck to 'em, but they have to be one of the worst teams to win the Cup in years.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I don't waste my time thinking like that.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

2 points on Terry. When Man U won in 1999, Roy Keane was actually too embarrassed to even wear his winners medal, and this season the Welsh grand slam captain Sam Warburton, even suggested to the coach and other players that he should not receive the trophy as he had spent so little time on the pitch in winning it due to injury.

Think that says a lot about Roy Keane, Warbs and the cunt Terry!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 20, 2012)

I really don't get the shinpads though.


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I always thought that Chelsea would fluke this one and good luck to 'em, but they have to be one of the worst teams to win the Cup in years.


 
Remember this?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1986_European_Cup_Final


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Chelsea have had to cancel the open top parade this afternoon as they have realised that the bus is still parked in Munich!


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I always thought that Chelsea would fluke this one and good luck to 'em, but they have to be one of the worst teams to win the Cup in years.


Worse than Liverpool's 2005 team?


----------



## rekil (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> 2 points on Terry. When Man U won in 1999, Roy Keane was actually too embarrassed to even wear his winners medal, and this season the Welsh grand slam captain Sam Warburton, even suggested to the coach and other players that he should not receive the trophy as he had spent so little time on the pitch in winning it due to injury.
> 
> Think that says a lot about Roy Keane, Warbs and the cunt Terry!


I thought Keane didn't get a medal. One of the youngsters that was on the bench for the final offered him his afterwards and he would't take it. Greening I think but I can't find the article and probably imagined the whole thing.


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I always thought that Chelsea would fluke this one and good luck to 'em, but they have to be one of the worst teams to win the Cup in years.


 
Which makes what they achieved last night even more impressive, I think you're getting poor teams mixed up with defensive ones. They were really up against it several times against Napoli, Barca and last night but still kept their spirit and shape and played to their strengths.  A finer example of stubborn determination I think you'll struggle to see on a footie pitch.

CFC.........best team in Europe.


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

Corax said:


> It says a lot about that football club that most of the country would have rather the Germans won it.


which country are you in/what planet are you on?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> which country are you in/what planet are you on?


Most of the Brixton Albert were cheering on the Germans.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Which makes what they achieved last night even more impressive, I think you're getting poor teams mixed up with defensive ones. They were really up against it several times against Napoli, Barca and last night but still kept their spirit and shape and played to their strengths. A finer example of stubborn determination I think you'll struggle to see on a footie pitch.
> 
> CFC.........best team in Europe.


I don't view an ultra-defensive, bus parking team as a good one, even if they do manage to bore out narrow wins. It's not the kind of football I'd want to see from the best teams in Europe. Or anywhere else, for that matter.


----------



## London_Calling (May 20, 2012)

The wrong side of half a billion quid seems a lot to pay for a tin pot.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Corax said:


> It says a lot about that football club that most of the country would have rather the Germans won it.


I bet most non BM fans in Germany wanted Chelsea to win it.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Remember this?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1986_European_Cup_Final


Red Star Belgrade were pretty awful in 1991 I seem to remember.


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> Most of the Brixton Albert were cheering on the Germans.


 
par for the course , probably guilt about Dresden


----------



## LLETSA (May 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> par for the course , probably guilt about Dresden


 


I never realised until recently that the editor was ultra-bitter plastic Manyoo. From Wales, living in London.


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't view an ultra-defensive, bus parking team as a good one, even if they do manage to bore out narrow wins. It's not the kind of football I'd want to see from the best teams in Europe. Or anywhere else, for that matter.


 
Last nights game, as well as the semi, was far from boring.  Quite eventful in fact. 

We won the Champions league, nothing all you bitter haters say will take that away. Get in.


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't view an ultra-defensive, bus parking team as a good one, even if they do manage to bore out narrow wins. It's not the kind of football I'd want to see from the best teams in Europe. Or anywhere else, for that matter.


 


You ought to either  take that mote out of your eye or actually watch the games a bit more .

In the group stages we were the third highest scorers , only Madrid and Barca scored more and we hit the net twice as many times as Arsenal.

In the knock out stage the two games against Napoli had nine goals.

Ultra defensive , narrow wins?

If you want to beat Barca you don't try and play like them but even so we scored three against them including two away goals.

The way we won the CL was to go 3-1 down away against one of the most liveliest teams I have seen this year, sack the manager, draw the favourites, have a centre half go off injured after quarter on an hour, our  captain sent off and be 2-0 down to Barcelona away, and then play in a final at our opponents ground with four key players suspended and three recovering form hamstring injuries, two of those having not played for three weeks.The final was tense, they miss a penalty , they score , Drogba equalises with a quality goal and after escapes at both ends we miss our first penalty and they score.

Boring?

Try and show some respect for what we achieved.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't view an ultra-defensive, bus parking team as a good one, even if they do manage to bore out narrow wins. It's not the kind of football I'd want to see from the best teams in Europe. Or anywhere else, for that matter.


They let Bayern have 30 shots on goal, so pretty rubbish bus parking really.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2012)

You've not seen the game stats then?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:
			
		

> They let Bayern have 30 shots on goal, so pretty rubbish bus parking really.


I don't think you understand what bus parking means in football, do you?


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> You've not seen the game stats then?


'There's lies,damn lies and statistics' as some one famous who's name I can't remember once said


----------



## Fedayn (May 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> You ought to either take that mote out of your eye or actually watch the games a bit more .
> 
> In the group stages we were the third highest scorers , only Madrid and Barca scored more and we hit the net twice as many times as Arsenal.
> 
> ...


 
Don't stamp your feet so hard.


----------



## chieftain (May 20, 2012)

Be honest you scraped through that final. If Bayern could have found an effective central target man and made more use of the acres of space they made on the flanks they would have scored five or six. 

Chelsea played a reactive game without any flair or real excitement. It was as boring as it was frustrating to watch and the best team lost in the most unfair way... Penalties FFS hardly a show of skill and teamwork are they?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> par for the course , probably guilt about Dresden


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> You ought to either take that mote out of your eye or actually watch the games a bit more .
> 
> In the group stages we were the third highest scorers , only Madrid and Barca scored more and we hit the net twice as many times as Arsenal.
> 
> ...


It's ridiculous to accuse any team of parking the bus against Barcelona, given that the point of their tactics is to starve the other team of possession.


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> You've not seen the game stats then?


 
Yes. Chelsea won the game.
Stats are for stattos.


----------



## deadringer (May 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Yeah but what you forget is that Terry, aside from his contribution to the team and being club captain, is the biggest wanker in football.


 
It was Joey Barton last week, i wonder who it'll be next week


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't think you understand what bus parking means in football, do you?


 
Do you, ffs? Try making an argument, rather than just a snide question.


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Be honest you scraped through that final. If Bayern could have found an effective central target man and made more use of the acres of space they made on the flanks they would have scored five or six.
> 
> Chelsea played a reactive game without any flair or real excitement. It was as boring as it was frustrating to watch and the best team lost in the most unfair way... Penalties FFS hardly a show of skill and teamwork are they?


 
You might have a point about Bayern finding an effective central striker.
Gomez  has scored only managed to score 22 goals in the CL in 34 appearances and 64 in 94 Bundesliga games.Who would be suggesting that they try and find?

As for the space  we denied them it on the flanks,  Robben was pushed in and across and Riberry ended up being taken off.Those were the tactics.

If Bayern are ever looking for an armchair coach I will recommend you to them


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Don't stamp your feet so hard.


 
Was it the last sentence that did it? I was in two minds, the rest reads very well I thought.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

Basically the chief complaint against "bus-parking" is that instead of competing in an open game, teams defend very deep and refuse to commit people forward, making it more difficult to score against them and ruining the game as a spectacle. I fail to see how a team that had 30+ attempts on goal over the course of 120 minutes, a good number of those clear-cut chances and more than a few generated when Chelsea were short at the back because of men they had upfield, could seriously complain that their opponents had parked the bus.

Bayern Munich had their chances and missed them. They can't complain that Chelsea's lack of adventure prevented them playing.


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2012)

I fucking hate Chelski and that cunt Drugba but they and he deserved that cup. Well done you bunch of cunts.


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> I fucking hate Chelski and that cunt Drugba but they and he deserved that cup. Well done you bunch of cunts.


 
ETA Di Mateo is fucking brilliant. He's like the Hong Kong Fooey of premiership managers


----------



## editor (May 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Do you, ffs? Try making an argument, rather than just a snide question.


I don't have to "make an argument." The stats back up _exactly_ what I've said.


----------



## southside (May 20, 2012)

I thought Chelski were brilliant last night. the game was great from a neutral point of view, full of tension, well done. I was glad Schweinsteiger missed his penalty.

Not a great week if you are a Tottenham fan mind.


----------



## Fedayn (May 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Was it the last sentence that did it? I was in two minds, the rest reads very well I thought.


 
It was the tipping point yes. A bit 'Dalglishesque'.


----------



## Spymaster (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't have to "make an argument." The stats back up _exactly_ what I've said.


 
They really don't you know. The stats just say that despite chucking everything they had at Chelsea they couldn't break down the defence. There are a few reasons for that, the main ones being Petr Cech and Ashley Cole (who was the best player on the pitch). Sure, the first half was a bit dull but the rest of the game was excellent. Chelsea played a midfield game with Mata, who was superb (Chelsea's best signing for years), and Mikel, looking to release Drogba/Kalou, and everyone getting back to defend. It was no classic but all this "bus parking" nonsense just shows a lack of understanding of the game (or more likely just a dislike of Chelsea ). As 39 Steps pointed out Chelsea have been great value in this years competition (especially since Napoli) and your suggestion that they're the worst team to win it for years is obvious, bitter, mealy-mouthed bollocks quite frankly.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't have to "make an argument." The stats back up _exactly_ what I've said.


What stats "back up exactly what you've said"? I'm saying the game was open enough for Bayern to create plenty of chances (some of them on the counter-attack even!). What possible complaint could they (and you, apparently) have then?


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> They really don't you know. The stats just say that despite chucking everything they had at Chelsea they couldn't break down the defence. There are a few reasons for that, the main ones being Petr Cech and Ashley Cole (who was the best player on the pitch). Sure, the first half was a bit dull but the rest of the game was excellent. Chelsea played a midfield game with Mata, who was superb (Chelsea's best signing for years), and Mikel, looking to release Drogba/Kalou, and everyone getting back to defend. It was no classic but all this "bus parking" nonsense just shows a lack of understanding of the game (or more likely just a dislike of Chelsea ). As 39 Steps pointed out Chelsea have been great value in this years competition (especially since Napoli) and you're suggestion that they're the worst team to win it for years is obvious, bitter, mealy-mouthed bollocks quite frankly.


 
And since when does "dominating possession" tell you anything other than that one team was good at retaining possession (or, in fact, generally used the ball quite conservatively)? Doesn't tell you what Chelsea did when they got the ball and whether they committed men forward.


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

The stats prove that if Chelsea were 'parking the bus' they were not particularly good at it. Bayern should have been three or four up by half-time. That they were not is down to them failing to take their chances.


----------



## southside (May 20, 2012)

Possession doesn't mean squat in the English game, look at Man-U, you know that team that haven't won anything this season PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  They have played loads of games where they haven't had great possession and sneak a goal during the 7th minute of the extra time that Ferguson has bullied of the ref.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> The stats prove that if Chelsea were 'parking the bus' they were not particularly good at it. Bayern should have been three or four up by half-time. That they were not is down to them failing to take their chances.


you've not heard the phrase 'lies, damned lies and statistics' before, have you?


----------



## manny-p (May 20, 2012)

FTW


----------



## London_Calling (May 20, 2012)

What's this argument about?


----------



## shagnasty (May 20, 2012)

No matter what did or didn't happen .as they would say in yorkshire Tis written.The german team played the better football but chelsea were more resolute


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you've not heard the phrase 'lies, damned lies and statistics' before, have you?


 
You should read the thread before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> par for the course , probably guilt about Dresden


 
Why the fuck would anyone feel guilt over Dresden?


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> They really don't you know. The stats just say that despite chucking everything they had at Chelsea they couldn't break down the defence.


 
Exactly. they parked the bus! QED


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> Exactly. they parked the bus! QED


I think they parked the bus. Total football it was not - certain players were clearly under instructions not to commit forwards. I agree with Spymaster that Cole was just about the best player on the pitch, and that isn't for anything he did in the opposition's half, into which he rarely ventured.

Nowt wrong with parking the bus, though. I have no problem with it at all - you play the way you think will give you the best chance of winning. I thought the first half was enthralling. Seemed to me that Chelsea were itching to pour forwards, looked dangerous when they did commit a little more, then were nearly caught on the break themselves and held back again. They'd have lost if they had played any other way, I reckon. Robben and Ribery would have ripped them apart.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> Why the fuck would anyone feel guilt over Dresden?


killing ten of thousands of people, mostly civilians, for highly dubious military gain, using munitions that were deliberately chosen to inflict the highest possible level of casualties? I can see why someone might feel guilty.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> The stats prove that if Chelsea were 'parking the bus' they were not particularly good at it. Bayern should have been three or four up by half-time. That they were not is down to them failing to take their chances.


 
I would have thought that the shots on target stats and goals scored stat wouldf have proved that Chelsea not only parked the bus they had a whole car park full of them.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> killing ten of thousands of people, mostly civilians, for highly dubious military gain, using munitions that were deliberately chosen to inflict the highest possible level of casualties? I can see why someone might feel guilty.


Most Germans no longer feel guilty over the war. And tbf, most Britons never have.


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Be honest you scraped through that final. If Bayern could have found an effective central target man and made more use of the acres of space they made on the flanks they would have scored five or six.
> 
> Chelsea played a reactive game without any flair or real excitement. It was as boring as it was frustrating to watch and the best team lost in the most unfair way... Penalties FFS hardly a show of skill and teamwork are they?


 
TBH you cant criticise Chelsea;s performence in winning the cup. they worked out a plan that beat Barcelona and Bayern. they are worthy winners, my only pron is with the cunt terry.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> You should read the thread before jumping to conclusions.


I don't need to. You claim "the stats prove..."

No they fucking don't, you daft cunt


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Most Germans no longer feel guilty over the war. And tbf, most Britons never have.


I'm not saying I do, or most Britons should. But maybe if you were directly involved like!


----------



## 1927 (May 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> killing ten of thousands of people, mostly civilians, for highly dubious military gain, using munitions that were deliberately chosen to inflict the highest possible level of casualties? I can see why someone might feel guilty.


 
We were at war. do you think the Third reich wouldnt have done the same to us given the chance.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> TBH you cant criticise Chelsea;s performence in winning the cup. they worked out a plan that beat Barcelona and Bayern.


 
I agree completely with this. It may not have been pretty, but it worked. In fact the win over Barca probably gave them the confidence to play like that against Bayern. Takes a whole lot of discipline to park a bus and keep it there.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> We were at war. do you think the Third reich wouldnt have done the same to us given the chance.


Really don't want to get into this, but 'Hitler would have done it too' is not exactly a ringing endorsement of an action's ethics.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> We were at war. do you think the Third reich wouldnt have done the same to us given the chance.


This is not really the thread for it, but "being at war" doesn't excuse all acts that take place during a war, and what the Nazis did is irrelevant.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Really don't want to get into this, but 'Hitler would have done it too' is not exactly a ringing endorsement of an action's ethics.


hitler never thought of using mustard gas on ireland in the second world war. But churchill did.


----------



## fuck seals (May 20, 2012)

Ag





littlebabyjesus said:


> I agree completely with this. It may not have been pretty, but it worked.


Agreed.

If I'm honest I wish that we had the fliar and verve that makes it a beautiful game.  I'd happily take back the days of duff + robben tearing up the wings ...

But. We cab't, and we wouldn't have won the cup without the grim stoic defensive sttitude.  Barca would have eaten us for a start.

Do I regret it? No chance. It was the way we had to play and hats off to the lads for pullibg it off.  Stats in the end - for all of BM's 30-odd shots don't really tell the tale.  Cech had a relatively quiet night. 

Plan your work + work your plan, as my irritating sales director says.  That's what we did.

Get in!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

A dreadful night for british football


----------



## fuck seals (May 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> A dreadful night for british football


In what sense?

I mean you might not like the mercenary business model.  You might not like the style of play - I'm not sure I so.  You might loathe chelsea.

But 'a dreadful night for british footballl'?

Grow a backbone ffs


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

fuck seals said:


> In what sense?


It's widely acknowledged that spurs have been quite the flair team since redknapp's appointment. Russian-owned chelsea's victory prevents them playing in the champions league next season


----------



## fuck seals (May 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> It's widely acknowledged that spurs have been quite the flair team since redknapp's appointment. Russian-owned chelsea's victory prevents them playing in the champions league next season


Yeah maybe.  I'd have enjoyed watching thfc in the cl fwiw.


----------



## fuck seals (May 20, 2012)

fuck seals said:


> Yeah maybe.  I'd have enjoyed watching thfc in the cl fwiw.


Also technically, where they finIshed prevented it just as much.  Hope that they can keep bale harry + modric.

Well maybe not modric.  He'd go well with mata ...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

fuck seals said:


> I mean you might not like the mercenary business model.  You might not like the style of play - I'm not sure I so.  You might loathe chelsea.
> 
> But 'a dreadful night for british footballl'?
> 
> Grow a backbone ffs


if last night's display's an advert for british football we might as well wind up the fa and football league


----------



## DexterTCN (May 20, 2012)

Chelsea certainly deserve it, I didn't have a problem with their tactics either.   The Cup had their name on it from the Napoli reversal.   Who could have watched the Barca games and not thought "Fucks sake these guys are just not going to lose"  when Barca rain shots on them, miss a penalty, hit the woodwork, have so much quality possession and just cannot beat them?   Chelsea _beat_ Barca home and away going by the away goals rules, _beat_ them!   That's impossible.

No Ramirez, Terry, Ibramovich, Merelles (sp) and half-injuries to a bunch of others...they pretty much snuffed out Ribery, Robbin and Laam.   Gomez?   What the fuck happened to Gomez?   Any other day he'd have scored a few, at least.

Great stuff...and hopefully Abramovich will put his hands in his pockets and make next season's EPL even more interesting than it's already going to be.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 20, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Nah, don't be daft!
> 
> I'm in too good a mood for that. I've been pissing myself about Terry putting shinpads on all morning
> 
> Fucking shinpads!


 
Just coming back to the thread so dont know if its been covered off, but all four of the suspended players were wearing full kit - you can see Mereiles, Ramire and Ivanovic in the photos too, so it was obviously a team decision to have them changed into their kit.

You know, to be like, part of the team.


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> killing ten of thousands of people, mostly civilians, for highly dubious military gain, using munitions that were deliberately chosen to inflict the highest possible level of casualties? I can see why someone might feel guilty.


 
Those who started the War are the most guilty.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Those who started the War are the most guilty.


Yes, they are. What's your point caller?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Those who started the War are the most guilty.


That will be neville chamberlain then. After all, britain declared war on germany, not the other way round


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> I don't need to. You claim "the stats prove..."
> 
> No they fucking don't, you daft cunt


 
Why are you not saying that to the editor? He's the one who brought the stats into it.


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> That will be neville chamberlain then. After all, britain declared war on germany, not the other way round


 
Stupid Boy!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Why are you not saying that to the editor? He's the one who brought the stats into it.


Because you posted some wank about the stats proving something


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> Stupid Boy!


Who declared war on whom? Simple question, but you don't seem to know the answer


----------



## Lock&Light (May 20, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Who declared war on whom? Simple question, but you don't seem to know the answer


 
I said nothing about declaring war. It was starting it that I referred to.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I said nothing about declaring war. It was starting it that I referred to.


Elaborate on this starting it bit then. Because now you're saying it's all the fault of the japanese


----------



## southside (May 20, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Just coming back to the thread so dont know if its been covered off, but all four of the suspended players were wearing full kit - you can see Mereiles, Ramire and Ivanovic in the photos too, so it was obviously a team decision to have them changed into their kit.
> 
> You know, to be like, part of the team.


 
people were wronged in the past by playing most of the games and doing most of the work getting yellow carded and suspended and not getting a meddle at the end.  I think it's quite noble that every one who contributed gets to reap the benefits of final victory.


----------



## trampie (May 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I always thought that Chelsea would fluke this one and good luck to 'em, but they have to be one of the worst teams to win the Cup in years.


No another English team in Liverpool in 2005 were far worse than this Chelsea side, Liverpool qualified in 4th position 15 points behind 3rd position in the league, Liverpool had to qualify for the group stages and lost to Austrian side Grazer AK at Anfield but got through 2-1 on aggregate, Liverpool then lost to Olympiakos and Monaco and only drew at home to Deportivo and got through that weak group on goal difference, Liverpool played Chelsea in the semi's and went through on the back of a goal that hadnt crossed the goal-line, in the final Liverpool won on pens having been 3-0 down, clearly a case for a stewarts enquiry if ever there was one, Liverpool players like Finnan, Smicer, Biscan and Traore might have winners medals but they must be part of the worst team ever to win it surely ?


----------



## AverageJoe (May 20, 2012)

southside said:


> people were wronged in the past by playing most of the games and doing most of the work getting yellow carded and suspended and not getting a meddle at the end. I think it's quite noble that every one who contributed gets to reap the benefits of final victory.


 
Getting a meddle at the end is the reason I go out at the weekends.


----------



## trampie (May 20, 2012)

Im in agreement with Gary Neville's sentiments, it was fate that Chelsea won it , sport is like life in general 90% luck.

In the big scheme of things i think Chelsea deserved to win it, some people thought they were the best team in 2005 but got robbed by Liverpool [ball not over the line] in the semi's, in 2008 some people thought Chelsea were the better team when they lost on away goals to Barca in the semi's, conceding in the last minute having had 4 penalties turned down, then in 2009 some people thought Chelsea were the better team against Man Utd in the final and lost on pens [Man U with the edge in the first half and Chelsea with the edge in the second half and extra time], this time Chelsea were probably the weakest of the semi-finalists but rode their luck in the semi and the final.

As regards Bayern i remember their great team riding their luck in European Cup finals drawing with Atletico in the final, somehow beating St Etienne and the Leeds win was not just lucky but very fishy, so i have no sympathy for them.


----------



## southside (May 20, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Getting a meddle at the end is the reason I go out at the weekends.


 
I'll never be a journalist or work in marketing, what a result.

medal then


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2012)

trampie said:


> Im in agreement with Gary Neville's sentiments, it was fate that Chelsea won it , sport is like life in general 90% luck.
> 
> In the big scheme of things i think Chelsea deserved to win it, some people thought they were the best team in 2005 but got robbed by Liverpool [ball not over the line] in the semi's, in 2008 some people thought Chelsea were the better team when they lost on away goals to Barca in the semi's, conceding in the last minute having had 4 penalties turned down, then in 2009 some people thought Chelsea were the better team against Man Utd in the final and lost on pens [Man U with the edge in the first half and Chelsea with the edge in the second half and extra time], this time Chelsea were probably the weakest of the semi-finalists but rode their luck in the semi and the final.
> 
> As regards Bayern i remember their great team riding their luck in European Cup finals drawing with Atletico in the final, somehow beating St Etienne and the Leeds win was not just lucky but very fishy, so i have no sympathy for them.


you do know that fate and luck are entirely different things?


----------



## trampie (May 20, 2012)

Nice to see a player that was given his league debut by the Swans Mr Frank Lampard, lift the Champions League, well done Frank, a model pro who has been a great player and servant to the game, Frank deserved to win it.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

A penny for AVB's thoughts right now


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2012)

A penny for 'Arry's


----------



## hipipol (May 20, 2012)

scalyboy said:


> It's on ITV.com


Bizarrely  coudn't get it on there, which would I agree seem the obvious choice like!! - found some Yank site


----------



## Hollis (May 20, 2012)

southside said:


> I thought Chelski were brilliant last night. the game was great from a neutral point of view, full of tension, well done. I was glad Schweinsteiger missed his penalty.
> 
> Not a great week if you are a Tottenham fan mind.


 
Agree with this - enjoyed watching it..


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2012)

hipipol said:


> Bizarrely coudn't get it on there, which would I agree seem the obvious choice like!! - found some Yank site


 
Yank coverage is often good. I watched City vs QPR on ESPN rather than Sky.


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> A penny for 'Arry's


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2012)

Caption contest ?  Cameron


----------



## Gingerman (May 21, 2012)

Munich won an unwanted treble this season,lost out on the League and German cup to Dortmund and the Cl to Chelsea


----------



## Maggot (May 21, 2012)

Utopia said:


> CFC.........best luckiest team in Europe.


 
Corrected.


----------



## The Octagon (May 21, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Caption contest ?  Cameron


 
I like the fact the two guys sitting down are like "er, can we get back to discussing the implosion of the Eurozone and withdrawal of troops from a combat zone, rather than a fucking football game photo-op for the red-faced twat please?"


----------



## Big Gunz (May 21, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Caption contest ?  Cameron


 
Obama: Oh god who forgot deodrant?


----------



## Gingerman (May 21, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Caption contest ?  Cameron


Yesssss Chelsea United have won the thingy cup


----------



## twistedAM (May 21, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Obama: Oh god who forgot deodrant?


 
Obama: How do i get the soccer moms' vote?


----------



## Utopia (May 21, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Corrected.


 
There's no such thing as 'luck' in football, only bad finishing and poor mental strength.  The best team won on the night, stats mean nothing.


----------



## Maggot (May 21, 2012)

Utopia said:


> There's no such thing as 'luck' in football, only bad finishing and poor mental strength. The best team won on the night, stats mean nothing.


When the ref disallows a perfectly good goal, when the best player in the world misses a penalty against you, and a German international hits the post - that's luck.


----------



## Spymaster (May 21, 2012)

Maggot said:


> When the ref disallows a perfectly good goal, when the best player in the world misses a penalty against you, and a German international hits the post - that's luck.


 
I don't think any team's won the CL without a stroke of good fortune at some point. That's certainly the case for Barcelona and Liverpool on several occasions. Chelsea have been on the wrong side of plenty of shit reffing decisions, and players do miss penalties (John Terry, Moscow, 2008).

It's called football.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 21, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Yesssss Chelsea United soccerball allstars have won the thingy cup


 
Corrected


----------



## Utopia (May 21, 2012)

Maggot said:


> When the ref disallows a perfectly good goal, when the best player in the world misses a penalty against you, and a German international hits the post - that's luck.


 
Nope thats called poor decisions/technique.  No such thing as luck.  Next.


----------



## Maggot (May 21, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Nope thats called poor decisions/technique. No such thing as luck. Next.


So Chelsea weren't unlucky when they lost it in 2008?


----------



## Utopia (May 21, 2012)

Terry 'gatecrashing' pics - 
http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine...gatecrash-pics-1966-world-cup-and-more-172565


----------



## Utopia (May 21, 2012)

Maggot said:


> So Chelsea weren't unlucky when they lost it in 2008?


 
I didn't think so, missed penalties cost you games simple as that.


----------



## twistedAM (May 21, 2012)

Maggot said:


> When the ref disallows a perfectly good goal, when the best player in the world misses a penalty against you, and a German international hits the post - that's luck.


 
I really wish people would SFTU about the luck of penalties. It's a skill combined with a bit of research plus the ability to keep your nerve. Luck has fuck all to do with it.


----------



## Maltin (May 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I really wish people would SFTU about the luck of penalties. It's a skill combined with a bit of research plus the ability to keep your nerve. Luck has fuck all to do with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I really wish people would SFTU about the luck of penalties. It's a skill combined with a bit of research plus the ability to keep your nerve. Luck has fuck all to do with it.


As john terry famously proved in 2008


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2012)

Utopia said:


> There's no such thing as 'luck' in football, only bad finishing and poor mental strength.  The best team won on the night, stats mean nothing.


There's plenty of luck in football as diego maradona would tell you


----------



## Fedayn (May 21, 2012)

> Johan Cruyff: "Chelsea winning the CL final is a defeat for proper football. I'd rather not win it than to have to play this way."


Probably be labelled some closet man yoo fan or moaned at for not praising Chelsea enough. Ach, what would some old Dutch fella know.....


----------



## Ponyutd (May 21, 2012)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...champions-league-win-to-himself-2012052127828


----------



## Spymaster (May 21, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Probably be labelled some closet man yoo fan or moaned at for not praising Chelsea enough.


 
Dunno about that but he certainly sounds a bit bitter! 

Have you got a link to the rest of the article, Fed?


----------



## Fedayn (May 21, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Dunno about that but he certainly sounds a bit bitter!
> 
> Have you got a link to the rest of the article, Fed?


 
Nah, it's just a quote.

Hmmmm, one of the greatest talents of worls football who instigated total football and the Barca youth system is 'a tad bitter'.


----------



## Spymaster (May 21, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Hmmmm, one of the greatest talents of worls football who instigated total football and the Barca youth system is 'a tad bitter'.


 
Well it seems so from that quote which is why I asked for context. He wouldn't have just said it, he'd have explained why he thought that. Which is important, and given it's him, worth hearing.


----------



## Fedayn (May 21, 2012)

Well, at a guess because they don't play football the way he has been playing and coaching for nearly 40 years.


----------



## Spymaster (May 21, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well, at a guess because they don't play football the way he has been playing and coaching for nearly 40 years.


 
Aye. Here you go.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 21, 2012)

He's just in a huff because Pep was his protege and Chelsea (and Jose, of course) spoiled the leaving party.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 22, 2012)




----------



## biggus dickus (May 22, 2012)

Johan Cryuff says it's a stupid game anyway and kicks the ball into the road....


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 22, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Well, at a guess because they don't play football the way he has been playing and coaching for nearly 40 years.


Or because he's a Barsa man talking the exact same nonsense that all their supporters talk.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2012)

Drogba going end of June when contract up then.


----------



## Kanda (May 22, 2012)

Drogba: "'As a team we have accomplished so much and have won every single trophy possible."

erm...


----------



## poului (May 22, 2012)

Farewell Big Didi. The best centre forward I've ever seen play.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 22, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Drogba: "'As a team we have accomplished so much and have won every single trophy possible."
> 
> erm...


What?


----------



## Kanda (May 22, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> What?


 
Well, they simply haven't have they...


----------



## DexterTCN (May 22, 2012)

Which ones?


----------



## Kanda (May 22, 2012)

World Club?

Europa?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 22, 2012)

I don't think they were in those, were they?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I don't think they were in those, were they?


They'll be in the World Club having won the C.League, and the Super-European cup or whatever it's called (C.League v Europa winners).


----------



## Gingerman (May 22, 2012)

Kanda said:


> World Club?
> 
> Europa?


I'm sure they're bothered ,Drogba to follow Anelka  to China for the big bucks I suppose


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2012)

poului said:
			
		

> Farewell Big Didi. The best centre forward I've ever seen play.



What?


----------



## Spymaster (May 22, 2012)

Kanda said:


> World Club?
> 
> Europa?


----------



## Spymaster (May 22, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> I'm sure they're bothered ,Drogba to follow Anelka to China for the big bucks I suppose


 
Almost certainly.

Sad to see him go. Wonder if Chels will retire the 11 shirt like they did the 25 for Zola.


----------



## Coolfonz (May 22, 2012)

People crying about CFC winning are just venting. If you want to play "flair" stuff and lose then fine but its best done in the park with your mates. 11 a side football is about winning, its not ice dance, you don't get points for being fancy dans. As Richard Nixon said "show me a good loser and i'll show you a loser." I can sadly remember a CFC team with Ray Wilkins, Clive Walker, Garry Stanley and a host of other touch players getting relegated with 6-0 defeats at Everton, 7-1 at Forest. Micky Hazard relegated in the play offs against Boro. We went to Barcelona - having already beaten them - and then you find yourself 2-0 down with 10 men and people want you to play five upfront and only passing the ball with overhead backheels. Even before Torres scored CFC were going through. It was a _brilliant_ performance.
Secondly defending properly is part of football, if people want to support Arsenal they should remember Wenger hasn't been a winner since the great George Graham's team finally petered out. Will Arsenal be handing back the trophies they won under Graham because they played an offside trap which was masterful in its robotism? (If robotism is a word)
Yes if CFC had lost 1-0 against Munich then it would have been fair dos, we didnt really play that well and against Munich who are not a great team. But we didn't. For all their possession and huffing - on their ground - they only created half chances, even the goal itself should have been stopped really. Cole's one off-moment. He may be a schmuck but he is an amazing left back and has been since he first played for the Arse. We then scored the better goal.
I am biased, not only do i support CFC but my childhood hero was Romeo Benetti Italy's midfield assassin, i played god knows how many years in defence, managed a sunday team that let in less than a goal a game for two seasons, thought Inter's defeat of Barca at Barca was one of the greatest performances of all time, love the way Italy play football and i want Jose Mourinho to adopt me even though i'm 48 in two weeks. I now have two stents in my chest and i still turn out with the locals to frustrate the lads who like all the flicks and `giving it eyes`, try standing on their calf muscle and see how many eyes they want to give it after that.  Who is up for the fight!!??


----------



## Utopia (May 29, 2012)

Reading this thread reminded me of when Chelsea, against all the odds, prevailed and became Champions of Europe, ahhhhhhh halcyon days!!!


----------



## Utopia (Jun 7, 2012)

Just thinking about the impending Euro 2012 football championships and its reminded me of when Chelsea, against all the odds, prevailed and became Champions of Europe, what a wonderful night that was!!! ​


----------



## Utopia (Jul 2, 2012)

Last night I watched the Euro 2012 football championship final, seeing the Spanish team win the trophy reminded me of when Chelsea won the Champions league, what a truly great night that turned out to be.


----------



## Utopia (Jul 12, 2012)

Reading some of the updates about the alleged racial abuse John Terry supposedly made has reminded me of the time when Chelsea won the Champions league, what a special, historic night that turned out to be.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 19, 2012)

Watching the recent, and very unlucky, defeat of the mighty 'Peoples club' Chelsea in the 'Micky Mouse' World club championship or whatever its called, I was reminded of the night that Chelsea won the Champions league, what a magical, historic night that turned out to be.


----------



## poului (Dec 19, 2012)

You poor man.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 20, 2012)

Utopia said:


> Watching the recent, and very unlucky, defeat of the mighty 'Peoples club' Chelsea in the 'Micky Mouse' World club championship or whatever its called, I was reminded of the night that Chelsea won the Champions league, what a magical, historic night that turned out to be.


 
It was fantastic as were the two semi final games . Next.


----------



## Utopia (May 16, 2013)

Watching the mighty Chelsea(pride of England) win the Europa cup last night reminded me of the time when Chelsea ALSO won the Champions league, what 2 magnificantly historic BOTH those nights turned out to be.


----------



## scooter (May 16, 2013)

Didn't they finish 4th in the league the year after they won the Champions League though? That's a bit of an anti-climax


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

scooter said:


> Didn't they finish 4th in the league the year after they won the Champions League though? That's a bit of an anti-climax


 
Nope but we could do if we don't finish third. We finished sixth the year we won the CL.


----------

